# C/C++ Video Tutorial Thread (inkl. Gaming!)



## Diablokiller999 (10. November 2011)

Hi Leute!
Da ich in meinem Semester öfter mal Tipps geben musste woher man einfache Erklärungen für C/C++ kriegt, habe ich den Leuten immer einige Seiten ans Herz gelegt die ich hier nun posten möchte (man könnte es auch Werbung nennen).

*C/C++ Tutorials Deutsch:*
Sterminio Productions( Alle möglichen Grundlagen in C/C++ von printf über Klassen bis zu Vectoren und Templates, echt klasse)

*C/C++ Tutorials Englisch:*
XoaX (Englische Tutorials mit kleinen Games zwischen den Lektionen an denen man sein Können testet)

*C/C++ Tutorials für Games:*
Moosader (Englische Site speziell für Game-Dev mit super Video-Tutorials und fertigen Sources, *als Einführung in Game-Programming ideal*)

*C/C++ Tutorials für SDL*
TheCPlusPlusGuy

*C/C++ Tutorials für OpenGL*
OpenGL Physic+Textur (auch für OpenGL3.2+)

Damit sollten Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene sehr gut bedient sein!
Für komplette Programmier-Neulinge empfehle ich die Videos von Sterminio, diese sind zwar etwas länger aber dafür unheimlich ausführlich und wirklich einfach zu verstehen. Würde sogar sagen man braucht nichtmal mehr ein Buch
Er bietet auch noch deutsche Tutorials zu anderen Sprachen wie HTML, reinschauen lohnt sich auf jedenfall!

Xoax ist gut für Leute, die Englisch verstehen und nebenher das ein oder andere Spiel programmieren möchten, um ganz nebenbei eine Einführung ins Thema Gaming zu kriegen. Hier sind die Lektionen leider etwas weniger ausführlich, aber da ich Vorkenntnisse hatte, kann ich nicht sagen in wie weit die Videos ohne verständlich gewesen wären.
Moosader verlangt schon etwas C-Vorkenntnisse (nicht C++) und sollte daher angeschaut werden, wenn man die Basics wie Arrays, Schleifen, Abfragen usw. beherrscht. Zudem gibt es Einführungen in SDL, Allegro und andere Schnittstellen die einem den Programmier-Alltag erleichtern können.

Hoffe mit der Link-Sammlung kann ich vielen Leuten hier helfen die sich für das Thema interessieren.
Natürlich kann hier auch über die Seiten/Videos diskutiert und bei Verständnisfragen zu den Lektionen geholfen werden.
Falls jemand noch eine gute Site kennt, werd' ich sie gern dazu editieren


----------



## AMD (10. November 2011)

*AW: C/C++ Video Tutorial Thread*

Sehr schön!  Gerade Sterminio ist für den Einstieg super!

Die Frage nach guten Tutorials gibts hier öfters mal und daher wird der Thread hier sicherlich helfen! Könnte ein Moderator eigentlich mal oben anpinnen?!


----------

